
Increased push for free movement between Canada, U.K., Australia, New Zealand - ganeshkrishnan
https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/canada/increased-push-for-free-movement-between-canada-u-k-australia-new-zealand-1.4209011
======
xupybd
As a New Zealander I like the sound of this. But wounder why the others would
be interested. While we are safe New Zealand is such a small place with such a
small population I doubt having easy movement here would be on the radar of
many in the U.K. or Canada and Australian's already have a pretty easy path
over here.

